# Are Valkyries and Thunderbolts Worth It?



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of saving up for a Valkyrie and a Thunderbolt from ForgeWorld. But, are they worth it? I like the models, but I was wondering what peoples experiences with aircraft and (somewhat more specifically) Valkyries and Thunderbolts are. Thanks people k:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

one of our regulars (a 14 year old) got a marauder recently, and it went together fine. if youre looking from a modelling and assembly perspective, it should be fine. and theyre lovely models.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. Now it's just a question of saving up enough money. Lets see...thats a year and a half worth of pocket money!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

They're a blast to paint, especially the Valkyrie. I love that model...I have one simply for the modelling aspect, but they're among the best cheap drop aircraft in the game. AV11, but nobody ever hits it unless you land the thing.

-Dirge


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn, they've gone up in price! They were £55 last time I checked!


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

My mate Ordered a Thunderbolt from Forge World, and got a Valkyrie. He rang in , and they sent the real Thunderbolt for free, So now Im faced with one of em or both each time we fight =),

They work great...and with a high nuiscance factor. It drives my Chaos army insane, So I had to order the Hellblade, just to shoot his tanks down, Gives much flavour to the game


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a T-Bolt as well, although its still in the box.:blush:

Highly effective anti-tank platform. Probably the best anti-skimmer [anti-falcon] threat the Imperium can muster. Four Autocannons in two twinlinked mounts. A twin linked lascannon. The ability to outmanuevre and attack skimmer tanks in their AV 10 ass every time. Priceless.k:


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Hell ya, For 50 bucks you get a Flying, Transporting Whirlwind!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

for the valk, why spend so much on the forgeworld one? you can get plastic from gw for £35
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300110&prodId=prod1900035


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to say that too. Unless there is some significant benefit to the Forge World one I don't know of.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

guys and gals as it may be this topic was made in 08" thats why they are talkingabout the forge world ones


----------

